# Venison Roast



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 6, 2011)

My set up with fire brick.







Wood for the day






Venison and taters on.






More goodies.






Done deal. Was a great day to grill.   Little bit of a smoke ring, that's a first for me with Venison.
Sure was tasty.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 6, 2011)

Chris, all the crap I give you......that roast is cooked perfectly and I love the crispy char on the taters too!!!  Damn that looks good!


----------



## john pen (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, nice. Temp and times ? My bro has a whole quarter he has been bugging me to smoke but Ive been very hesitant for fear of drying it out...


----------



## Don Cash (Jun 6, 2011)

Fantastic job...on everything, especially that Bambi!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks guys.
John, that roast took a little under four hours. I used Worcestershire, EVOO, and a grilling spice from Buffalo Spice. Can't tell you how much of each, just a 8 or 9 glugs from the  Worcestershire bottle, (wimpy plastic shaker thing removed) few glugs of EVOO, dumped in the grilling spice till it looked nice. Let it set in the refer for a few hours flipping and massaging every now and then the Red head kettle ran about 250F-300F spiked at 325F a few times. I like to use the ' pigs indirect method with fire brick' Once that fire brick gets hot, Less fuel, and it will stabilize. Pulled the roast off at 129.9F  , foil, rest while I did the onion and pepper. Kept the taters on as Val and I like a char on the skin. It's easy John, once you get a stable temp, throw it on. No peaking for a hour or so, temp it after a few hours, yank at 129.9F   Foil, and in a little cooler to rest. Watch how much Olive wood (if you use it) or you use on anything! Its like mesquit, a little goes a long way!


----------



## TimBear (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow! That looks so good!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 6, 2011)

Revs Hot is a perfect match for venison! 

I'm not a paid endorser, but I play one on the internet.


----------



## Griff (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, that was the perfect temp.


----------



## 3 Olives (Jun 6, 2011)

That is one beautiful roast!


----------



## Vermin999 (Jun 6, 2011)

Perfect looking roast!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 6, 2011)

That did look excellent!


----------



## muddave (Jun 6, 2011)

Great looking dinner


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 6, 2011)

Great lookin' meal Pigs!


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow that is a picture perfect roast! I'm drooling so bad right now


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 7, 2011)

Hats off to the cook and the butcher. Great piece of work on the deboning and tying. Little bloody for me. In fact I have seen Bambi's hurt worse than that which healed up and got well. E coli city on that one.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 8, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Hats off to the cook and the butcher. Great piece of work on the deboning and tying. Little bloody for me. In fact I have seen Bambi's hurt worse than that which healed up and got well. E coli city on that one.


Don't be a wimp Jeff. If I grind mt own chuck for burgers, I eat them bleeding rare. Wife always sez, "your going to get sick" Never have, never will. Not like Grandma's pork chops that were incarcerated in a cast iron pan!


----------



## ChuckBBQSmoker (Jun 8, 2011)

WOW that looks amazing! Nice cook!


----------



## friesian_rain (Jun 8, 2011)

*  That looks perfect !  I'm so happy to see someone else not overcook venison .... nice job !     *


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 8, 2011)

Ok well I am praying the Sheep Liver Flukes do not decide to invade your liver. Suspect it prob look sorta like a swiss cheese already


----------



## Pappy (Jun 8, 2011)

I like it!  Note to self.  Get fire brick.


----------

